# Is it dangerous to have a "favorite verse?"



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2006)

*Is it dangerous to have a \"favorite verse?\"*

Remember the evangelical bible group growing up? (Personally, mine was Samuel hewing Agag to pieces!) Every one shared their favorite verse. But I started thinking, is this a wise idea? Isn't it like having a "canon within a canon?"

I can remember a while back discussing eschatology and someone countered "Where in the Bible does Paul say that?" Well, Paul didn't say that. John did. But this shows the Marcionite tendencies of some. 

So, is this wise?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 2, 2006)

It's OK if your favorite verse is Zechariah 1:20, like mine is.


----------



## bradofshaw (Oct 2, 2006)

I suppose anything can be taken to an extreme. I personally don't have a favorite verse, although there are some that have had more profound impacts on me than others. I don't see how having one favorite verse neccesarily equates with disregarding the rest of scripture. It's possible, but I'm not seeing the necessary connection. Maybe I misunderstand your question?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 2, 2006)

When I was a student at TTU we had an OT prof who would ask random students to quote a verse from the OT when he called your name at roll.

The way it worked out was that you would get called on once every 3 or 4 classes.

I wrote a list of references on the outside of my notebook so when ever he called on me I would give out the next ref on the list and then say "And the word of the Lord came unto Moses saying."

This got me through the semester without ever having to use an other verse.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 2, 2006)

Good job, Kevin !


----------

